# Litter due Oct. 2nd :)



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

I have a litter coming up very soon now!

5 of them are spoken for and any more than 5 I would like to find some fabulous homes for. Very much game bred.. To working homes only, that have the time and energy for a serious puppy! They are ADBA reg, and they will all be under contract only!!

Here is the ped.. ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [334349] :: LUCKY LITTER

an xray will be done on the 26th,, and I will post pics when they pop 

yay!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

HJ I have already told you what I would like, but I understand if I am not in line for one. Can't wait to see the little guys/gals.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

any chance of pics of the parents?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

YAY puppies! Looks good HJ


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing!:woof:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Are they going under Co-Own contracts or just a basic breeders contract for proper care? Do you have photos of each parent? What are the parents currently competing in? Do they have titles yet? 

Just so you know this is not a questioning of your reasons to breed these are actual questions as I am interested in what may come from this breeding lol.

Also what state are you in?


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

He be in Florida


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

If it comes to it holly I can help transport some


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Transport where? to NM? 

Sorry HJ, yes the questions Holly had I would include in this thread.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> Transport where? to NM?
> 
> Sorry HJ, yes the questions Holly had I would include in this thread.


Of course in exchange for one bobble head


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

WIll be an amazing litter


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Mom









Dad









no co-ownership.. contract to working homes only that will work or show or both..
and either breeding ability or a pup from a future breeding.. and must upkeep health..

any questions can be pm for specifics


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Had an xray done last night!  Took 8 shots and found out their machine wasnt strong enough to go through her fat buttuckas  One shot did show 5 so Im still sayin 8 but we'll see 

(if I can figure out how to take a clean pic of the xray Ill post )

She is due Sunday!!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I can't wait!She better have at least 5 darn it!!!lmao


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

hope everything goes smooth for momma and babies


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Can't wait to see these guy in a couple days!


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

....... tick tock tick tock...... oh I just cant wait!  more belly rubbin time!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

its sunday , doesnt she know this ? geeze hurry up LOL

edit: has her temps dropped atleast?


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Really.nice jeep breeding bud hope things are going smoothly.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Nice ped. Comon puppies!!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Man I was hoping when I logged in this morning that there would be pups.I wonder if the whole nipple stimulation thing works with dogs like it does women to start labor?lmao


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Man,,,, I know right!!!!! I have been nipple pinchin and belly rubbin and walking around all friggin weekend.. her temp dropped a degree last night, and stayed so I dont want to force it.. we will see,

I tied her thrice so maybe the first time didnt take and I have another day... BUT DANG!! I want puppies!!!!!


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

she was at 99.7 at 230 and she is 99.3 now


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

wooohooo puppys soon, cant wait for pictures. keep us updated here


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

She had to have had them by now right? pictures PLEASE !!!! or atleast an update


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

yep! youre right on time with your gut.. Sorry I havent posted yet but I had a bit of a troubled day yesterday.....

She has 6 pups in there with her  though she has 2 that are 6ft (1 1/2 really)

4am yesterday, the 7th, I woke up to head to work.. gave her a bit of a belly rubbin and lovins, then off to work. not 2 mins later Jess called and she had a pup!! 20 mins later..another!! but this one isnt breathing.. so Im on the phone trying to explain what to do to try and help.... didnt.. so I am rushing home to them.. She had another by the time I got there, this one is just fine.. then two more by 10.. So we have 4 on the ground, and one in the ground  then she stopped for a break.. for 3 hours she rested, walked around the yard, peed, drank, ate, and nursed and then around 130 started contracting and pushing.. 250 came and she is still pushing with no pups.. so Im off to the vet with the lot! Give a shot of Oxytocin and I am sitting in the room with her and the pups, she is still pushing every 5 mins... finally a head! but out of the sack and not breathing.. doc takes him to see if he can save him... 5 mins later the last of them comes out. He comes out also out of the sack but he is breathing! Both the last ones were a huge struggle btw.. I had to help clear the shoulders.. Put a sucker in the nose and mouth and the pup is fine! oh yay!
So the end of the day we have 6 beautiful healthy pups, 2 boys and 4 girls...
and we have two boys in the backyard resting....
here is the one pic I have at the moment, and Ill get more out and some weights today...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Congrats glad the pups are doing well...


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

awwww congrats they are adorable, hope she is doing well with them will be looking for updated pics of them soon


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

The long expected wait is over!!!!!!!!

the day old shots as follows 









girl








girl








girl








boy








girl

and...The Great Googly Moogly.. we call him "G"


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Congrats man! Good looking pups.

Sorry about the ones that passed...but I guess everything happens for a reason.


----------



## cityofsin (Apr 29, 2011)

Congrats!!!!!!I'm starting to get that puppy itch lol!


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

congrats on your pups


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Congrats!!!!! Bout time.  Glad you found a solid dog to go to.. ROM on top ?? NICE!

Keep us updated for sure


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

so adorable ,love that 3rd picture the lil girl with the really dark mask, I have a thing lately for those dark masks. Cant wait to see more as they grow.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Hummm that deep read female with the mask is so pretty!! Congrats on the litter I can't wait to see them get bigger.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Yay finally!So sorry two didn't make it.
I love that 2nd little female.She's a cutie.Can't wait to see how they look a little older!


----------



## aldo22 (Oct 4, 2011)

hi... i was wondering if u were also gonna be selling these pups to someone who just wants to own them... i have a 4 month old pit and hes neutered... but im sharing with my gf and i would like a girl pup for myself... is there certain people ur selling them to... or is anyone able to buy them?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Just a suggestion but this litter is not really for first time owners. Based on the pedigree these are going to be high drive dogs. If you are looking for another puppy take some time and do some research and I am sure you will find a pup to fit in perfect. You also might want to wait a few months to let your boy have some training then consider adding a new puppy.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

this litter is most definately NOT for first time owners..


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Congrats I too love the dark red black masked male. Hope all is well with the pups.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

HJ... Nice pups!!! well put together! 

People should be all over you for pups, filter filter filter...  If you dont contract, hit up Lisa, she may help you mock one of hers, their dummy proof.. meaning no dummies get or want to be accountable. 

GOOD STUFF! Keep on Bulldoggin'


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> HJ... Nice pups!!! well put together!
> 
> People should be all over you for pups, filter filter filter...  If you dont contract, hit up Lisa, she may help you mock one of hers, their dummy proof.. meaning no dummies get or want to be accountable.
> 
> GOOD STUFF! Keep on Bulldoggin'


Thanks bro, for the kind words! turnin em down left and right... 

Here's a few of them at 9 days  cant wait to see eyeballs !!!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Really diggin that darker pups color, all in all looking good! Congratulations!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Lovin me the 4th one down latched on mom, great litter!!!


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

thanks guys!

btw .. the three pups in these pics are the three that are available... will get some better pics soon as they are runnin around


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

they are so cute! ur camera rocks!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Love in that first pup! Very nice litter


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL Puppies!!!! I smell the puppy breath from here. They are adorable HJ I hope they turn out how you were expecting them too.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Lovin the puppy in the 1st pic!Are these males or females?They are all cute!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

They look great! AWWW puppies!


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

theyre alive!!! their eyes are open,, they are crawling around like puppies!!!

heres a stacked shot  haha


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

How cute!


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

a few more to chew on!! I will have some great pics of the available pups posted up here tomorrow  now that they are active!!


















already starting


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Alrighty then!! May I introduce the three females that are looking for parents !!

these names arent official 

Meet Lil' Angel

















and Q-tip

















and big ol ms "Fat Mama"









here is a group shot


----------

